# 11M - Una Entrevista -



## evesham1988la

(Un pedido por fernando)
 
Hola!

Escribo un ensayo sobre 11M y los impactos sociales y políticos. ¿Puedo preguntarle algunas cuestiones relacionadas con este acontecimiento?

*1)¿Dónde estaba en la mañana del 11M?
*
*2)¿Cómo se sintió cuando oyó las noticias de 11M? 

**3)¿Cómo era su vida diaria y en qué cambió?
*
*4)¿Qué opinión les merece la reacción que han tenido los poderes públicos, Gobierno, Comunidades Autónomas, clase pólitica y la propia sociedad española?

**5) ¿Hay hoy una visión negativa de los marroquíes en la sociedad y el mundo árabe?

**6) ¿En su opinión, ¿Por qué Zapatero ganó las elecciones?

*Muchas gracias.


----------



## Fernando

Note: Evesham has asked me through PM to answer those questions. Since I think the topic is interesting and PMs is not the proper way to "work" in this forum, I have demanded him to post it in a thread.

The questions are intended for Spaniards (I would say for people from Madrid). I assume the first poster do not want a discussion but just an answer.

Escribo un ensayo sobre 11M y los impactos sociales y políticos. ¿Puedo preguntarle algunas cuestiones relacionadas con este acontecimiento?

[/FONT]*1)¿Dónde estaba en la mañana del 11M?
*

AT the moment of the attacks, I was in home, preparing to go to work.

*2)¿Cómo se sintió cuando oyó las noticias de 11M? 

Horrible. 

**3)¿Cómo era su vida diaria y en qué cambió?
*

My private life did not change very much.

*4)¿Qué opinión les merece la reacción que han tenido los poderes públicos, Gobierno, Comunidades Autónomas, clase pólitica y la propia sociedad española?

In my personal opinion, the reaction has been a coward one. Public opinion has turned a blind eye on the topic. Everybody wants to forget it and nobody is really facing the problem and seizing the criminals.

Government was stupid on the morning on M-11, stating ETA was the author when evidence was incomplete. Afterwards it stepped backwards, soon enough to let the people know that Islamists performed the attack and late enough to print in the people's mind they had lied the public opinion.

Opposition (PSOE) took advantage of the situation, did not back the government and organized the meetings in front of PP offices.

**5) ¿Hay hoy una visión negativa de los marroquíes en la sociedad y el mundo árabe?


Difficult to generalize, but I think so. Anyway, most of this opinion is pre-existant to M-11.

**6) ¿En su opinión, ¿Por qué Zapatero ganó las elecciones?

PSOE and PP were very close before M-11, but with a clear advantage. In my personal opinion, the final advantage was due to the (percepted) lies of PP, the mobilization of the left on M-13 and the deep pain of the people, who decided not to provoke on the Islamists.

*Muchas gracias.


----------



## Laia

¿Sólo pueden contestar los madrileños?

Laia, usuaria de cercanías Renfe.


----------



## diegodbs

Laia said:
			
		

> ¿Sólo pueden contestar los madrileños?
> 
> Laia, usuaria de cercanías Renfe.


 

¿Por qué no vas a poder contestar? Seguramente no estabas cerca de Atocha en ese momento, pero tu opinión es tan válida como la de cualquiera.


----------



## Mei

Laia said:
			
		

> ¿Sólo pueden contestar los madrileños?
> 
> Laia, usuaria de cercanías Renfe.


 
Creo que puedes contestar igualmente... evesham1988la me envió la entrevista por PM y en mi perfil se ve que no soy madrileña.

Mei


----------



## Laia

Me he decidido a contestar porque es una entrevista de opinión, y no una discusión de opiniones. En fin, allá voy:


*1)¿Dónde estaba en la mañana del 11M?*

Esa mañana estaba en Barcelona, en clase, en la universidad. Se pararon las clases cuando nos enteramos de la noticia.
En el momento exacto en que estallaron las bombas estaba de camino a la facultad.

*2)¿Cómo se sintió cuando oyó las noticias de 11M? *

No me lo podía creer. Si el atentado hubiese sido en Barcelona, hoy una servidora no estaría escribiendo posts en este forum.

*3)¿Cómo era su vida diaria y en qué cambió?*

Soy usuaria de cercanías renfe... usaba el tren antes y ahora también, sólo que ahora me fijo más en la gente que hay alrededor y me he dado cuenta del aumento de seguridad: más perros y más "seguratas".

*4)¿Qué opinión les merece la reacción que han tenido los poderes públicos, Gobierno, Comunidades Autónomas, clase pólitica y la propia sociedad española?*

Creo que la actuación del PP, que por entonces estaba gobernando, fue vergonzosa..., ufff perdona, no puedo contestarte a esto sin que se me vean las tendencias políticas. Más vale que lo deje así: fue vergonzoso. Desde la insistencia en culpar a ETA, cuando estaba claro que no eran ellos, hasta la elección oportunista-propagandista del lema para la manisfestación "Con las víctimas, con la Constitución, por la derrota del terrorismo" (¿Qué pintaba la Constitución en esta manifestación?). En fin, no sé, ahora mismo no me acuerdo de más cosas.

Creo que la sociedad en general hizo muy bien en manifestarse y exigir que se dijese la verdad.

*5) ¿Hay hoy una visión negativa de los marroquíes en la sociedad y el mundo árabe?*

Sí.

*6) ¿En su opinión, ¿Por qué Zapatero ganó las elecciones?*

No creo que deban hacerse interpretaciones extrañas de este hecho. Ganó porque consiguió más votos y ya está.


----------



## evesham1988la

Muchas gracias Laia para su ayuda.


----------



## Roi Marphille

Hola, ésta es mi parte. 
Te puedes dirigir a mi por PM si tienes preguntas, dudas...etc.  

1)¿Dónde estaba en la mañana del 11M?
En el preciso instante estaba planchando delante de la TV porqué tenía una entrevista de trabajo al cabo de una hora. En aquel entonces yo vivía con un estudiante vasco y le desperté. Él pensó que había sido ETA y se puso muy furioso y triste, yo le dije que yo estaba convencido que no había sido ETA, que habían sido terroristas islamistas ya que era mas su estilo. Estuvimos los dos delante de la TV cambiando de canal continuamente para conseguir información más precisa pero tuve que marchar a la p* entrevista. 

2)¿Cómo se sintió cuando oyó las noticias de 11M? 
Pues horrible claro. Tuve que ir a la entrevista y fue una experiencia muy extraña; muchísima gente aún no lo sabía pero se identificaban las personas que lo sabían sólo mirándoosles la cara. Yo estaba sentado en el Metro y no podía dejar de pensar en aquello y veía a la gente a mi alrededor que no lo sabía y pensaba que dentro de un rato lo sabrían pero no dije nada a nadie, básicamente porque casi no podía hablar. Después fui a la estúpida empresa de selección y había una recepcionista estúpida que se acababa de enterar y llamó a la sede de Madrid para ver si estaban bien. La chica esa se lo tomó con una frialdad que me dejó atónito, también se debe entender que al principio parecía "mucho menos" de lo que era y había muchas informaciones sin verificar. 

3)¿Cómo era su vida diaria y en qué cambió?
En aquel momento yo estaba en paro. Buscando trabajo. Mi vida no cambió particularmente a razón de los atentados. Puede que me volviera un poco mas paranoico al bajar al Metro, al igual que mucha gente. 

4)¿Qué opinión les merece la reacción que han tenido los poderes públicos, Gobierno, Comunidades Autónomas, clase política y la propia sociedad española?
La actuación del PP fue vomitiva, rastrera de lo mas bajo que he visto en mi vida. Lamentable, mentirosos compulsivos, en definitiva, muy triste porque hubo gente que les creyó y también hubo mucha gente que sacó muchos temas que no tenían nada que ver. Esto hizo que la sociedad se bipolara aún mas. 
Por ejemplo: si alguien decía que no había sido ETA, parecía que estaba a favor de ETA. Si alguien estaba en contra de la guerra, estaba a favor de ETA y de los terroristas en general. Si alguien no creía las mentidas del PP, estaba a favor de los terroristas. Ésta fue la actitud que el PP y sus medios de comunicación instauró. Aprovecharon los atentados para ir en contra de todo el mundo. 

5) ¿Hay hoy una visión negativa de los marroquíes en la sociedad y el mundo árabe?
Sí, pero antes también. Creo que existe mas inadversión hacia los marroquíes o norte-africanos. No hay tanta hacia otros grupos migratorios musulmanes como los pakistaníes. 

6) ¿En su opinión, ¿Por qué Zapatero ganó las elecciones?
Ganó porque muchos de los votantes del PP cambiaron su voto cuando no se creyeron todas las mentiras que dijeron a razón de los atentados. También creo que el hecho de que España estaba alineada con USA y UK en aquél momento de guerra, influyó también y muchos lo vieron como una causa de los atentados *en* Madrid. Era lógico pensar que una amplísima mayoría de los habitantes de España estaban en contra de la guerra pero el Gobierno los ignoraba y se reía de ellos. Creo que mucha gente sintió que los atentados fueron un castigo por la implicación de España en la guerra.


----------



## diegodbs

*1)¿Dónde estaba en la mañana del 11M?*
*Estaba en casa.*

*2)¿Cómo se sintió cuando oyó primero las noticias de 11M? *
*Pensé, al principio, que las noticias eran confusas, que era un atentado de ETA con 4-5 muertos. Rápidamente todos empezamos a ver que era otra cosa, aún más espantosa y que el número de muertos y heridos aumentaba. Me sentí horrorizado, no entendía qué estaba pasando. Todo era confuso y horrible, las imágenes de televisión de algunos de los heridos impactaban. Pero, afortunadamente la televisión no dio las imágenes más crueles, en ese aspecto hizo un buen trabajo.*

*3)¿Cuál era su vida diaria y en qué cambió?** No cambió. Los primeros días todo se altera, pero poco a poco la vida se normaliza. Pero el recuerdo de aquellos días espantosos no se me olvidará nunca. Lo recuerdo como una pesadilla. Durante varíos días Madrid estaba desierto, apenas se veían coches en la calle, la gente iba silenciosa por todos sitios. No había odio ni rabia, era una especie de tristeza infinita. Vi a mucha gente llorar, nadie comprendía nada.*

*4)¿Qué opinión les merece la reacción que han tenido los poderes públicos, Gobierno, comunidades autónomas, clase pólitica y la propia sociedad española?*
*La coordinación y la actuación de las fuerzas policiales, sanitarias, fue un ejemplo de cómo actuar en una situación de emergencia. Durante las dos primeras horas fue una especie de caos, lógico. Pero a partir de ese momento la atención a los heridos, el traslado a hospitales, etc fue ejemplar.*
*El gobierno de José María Aznar mintió y sigue mintiendo sobre las autores de la masacre. Al principio nadie sabía quién había ejecutado los atentados. Por la noche de ese mismo día 11 de marzo, todo empezaba a apuntar a organizaciones terroristas islámicas. El gobierno de José María Aznar ocultó la información y mintió. Por eso perdió las elecciones 3 días después. La gente no responsabilízó al gobierno de lo sucedido, pero no nos gustó que nos engañaran y no informaran bien.*

*5) ¿Hay una vista negativa hacia marroquíes en la sociedad y el mundo árabe, hoy?*
*NO, en general no. La opinión pública no ha rechazado a los musulmanes.*


*6) ¿En su opinión, por qué Zapatero ganó las elecciones?*
*Como he comentado antes, Zapatero ganó las elecciones por dos causas: el gobierno del PP mintió, el gobierno del PP apoyó la guerra de Irak, y la inmensa mayoría de los españoles estábamos en contra de esa guerra. La famosa fotografía de la reunión en las Azores, entre Bush, Blair y Aznar consideramos que fue una vergüenza. El partido popular y José María Aznar aún no se creen que perdieran las elecciones. No lo han comprendido todavía.*


----------



## Alunarada

*1)¿Dónde estaba en la mañana del 11M?*

*Estaba en el AVE que partió de Sevilla a las 6:30 y se dirigía a Atocha.*
*Me enteré en el tren por el incesante sonar de moviles de otros pasajeros, lo cual me hizo despertar (estaba agotada), tanta llamada no me parecía normal y em hizo pensar que algo había ocurrido así que pregunte  a otros pasajeros que me iban contando las ultimas noticas. Por cierto el tren continuaba su rumbo. Media hora despues de que la gente estuviera nerviosa, mucha gente estaba muy alterada y se quería bajar( ya!) el maquinista o quién fuera ya no recuerdo muy bien se paso vagón por vagón para tranquilizarnos, pero sin decir que es lo que se iba a hacer hasta un cuarto de hora despues y por los alatavoces, 45 minutos después de que todo el mundo estuviera muy alterado se tomo la decisión de parar el tren el cuan paro en un anden... ni si quiera se veía u pueblo cerca asi que... y dió marcha atrás hasta ciudad real donde nos esperaban unos autobuses, el viaje fue bastante malo, durante todo el trayecto fuimos escuchando als noticias que se estaban dando en al radio que el chofer tenia puesta, con mucha angustia, cuando por fin llegué a madrid y puse la tele en un hotel nome lo podia creer, todo fué muy subrealista, me parecia todo tan increible desde el primer momento en que tuve la primera noticia.*
** 
*2)¿Cómo se sintió cuando oyó las noticias de 11M? *
*Mal muy mal, muy triste.*
 

*3)¿Cómo era su vida diaria y en qué cambió?*
*No creo que este hecho me haya marcado, estoy aqui y para mi la vida no se ha detenido, continua, no así como para otros y sus familiares  *
 

*4)¿Qué opinión les merece la reacción que han tenido los poderes públicos, Gobierno, Comunidades Autónomas, clase pólitica y la propia sociedad española?*
*La reacción y actuación que tuvo el gobierno del PP me pareció patética, no hay otra palabra que lo describa mejor.*
 

*5) ¿Hay hoy una visión negativa de los marroquíes en la sociedad y el mundo árabe?*
*Hoy y antes. Hoy aún más.*
 

*6) ¿En su opinión, ¿Por qué Zapatero ganó las elecciones?*

*Pienso que el electorado estaba dividido pero si creo que hecho de que el gobierno de Aznar actuara tan mal le ayudó a ganar.*


----------



## ampurdan

Here you are my answers:

*1)¿Dónde estaba en la mañana del 11M?*

I was late to work that morning and I took a taxi. I heard about it through the radio.


*2)¿Cómo se sintió cuando oyó las noticias de 11M? *

First I didn't understand the importance of the terrorist attack. Having virtually no information, I thought it had been ETA, since some weeks ago some bombs had been dismantled, which purportedly this terrorist group had put in railway tracks close to Madrid. Then I began to understand the importance and I felt very uneasy, frightened and when I hear about the victims, I felt terribly sorry for them and outraged with the people that had commited such a crime. I also thought that ETA was seeking to induce Spaniards to give an absolute majority of votes to the rightist and centralist Popular Party, which after this slaughter would have intensified their speech not only against terrorism, but also against democratic nationalism because this movement would have been acused to justify ETA's slaughters. I thought this would somewhat had given some (wicked) rationale to the ongoing of the slaughter, but soon I realized it would probably have been too much to accept for ETA's grass roots. By the second day I began to think that maybe the attack had been provoked by islamic terrorism and I by the third day I began to get angry with the government's blatant lies.
I think the objective of the terrorists was not the withdrawal of the Spanish troops from Irak, because they were not sure about the effect of their attack (it could provoke a vote of fear, but also a vote of anger), but rather to remind their strength to Western democracies. I know I know almost nothing about islamic terrorist intentions, though.
Anyway, I think that the fight against terrorism should not justify the reduction of fundamental rights not only of the voters, but also of the non-voters (people of third countries under the power of the Administration of a country).


*3)¿Cómo era su vida diaria y en qué cambió?*

It has had no influence in my everyday life, though from time to time I have a gloomy feeling when I get into a public transport.


*4)¿Qué opinión les merece la reacción que han tenido los poderes públicos, Gobierno, Comunidades Autónomas, clase pólitica y la propia sociedad española?*

I think that Spaniards in general react as they should towards the victims. Politicians, instead, seem to use the victims as a political weapon against eachother (there's a long tradition of this use, however, in this country). The former Government lied over this subject (if it did not behave negligently also) and the Popular Party still does not admit its responsability. I would apreciate some explanation of the current Government's measures against eventual new terrorist threads, but I also appreciate the calm they try to comunicate. Victims are not forgotten, of course, but "show must go on".


*5) ¿Hay hoy una visión negativa de los marroquíes en la sociedad y el mundo árabe?*

Yes, there is. I'm afraid it was there before the terrorist attacks, though. We had the classical prejudices of the rich neighbours towards the immigrants from a poorer and socially more conservative country. Now, their religion seems to be more a thread for us than ever. Islam hasn't got a good press between non-muslim Spaniards, even though most of us know that terrorism is only supported by a minority of fundamentalists.


*6) ¿En su opinión, ¿Por qué Zapatero ganó las elecciones?*

I think the terrorist attacks has some impact on the voters choice but I don't know if this impact granted the majority he obtained. I think it was just one of the factors. The terrorist attacks had no influence on my personal vote, if you want to know that.


----------



## Alundra

*1)¿Dónde estaba en la mañana del 11M?*
** 
Estaba en casa, me enteré un rato después, cuando me llamaron para que pusiera la tele y viera lo que estaba pasando...
 

*2)¿Cómo se sintió cuando oyó las noticias de 11M? *
 
No daba crédito... como puede haber gente tan dañina por el mundo...
 

*3)¿Cómo era su vida diaria y en qué cambió?*
 
Mi vida diaria no cambió, como dice Diego... los primeros días estás más alterado por las recientes noticias, pero después vuelves a la normalidad... creo que lo peor es la impotencia ante estas situaciones...
 

*4)¿Qué opinión les merece la reacción que han tenido los poderes públicos, Gobierno, Comunidades Autónomas, clase pólitica y la propia sociedad española?*
 
Los políticos, una auténtica vergüenza... no salvo a nadie... todos son un atajo de chupones que no van más que a ver quién se llena más los bolsillos, y al ciudadano que le zurzan... 
La sociedad española no puede hacer nada con unos representantes como los que tiene...
 

*5) ¿Hay hoy una visión negativa de los marroquíes en la sociedad y el mundo árabe?*
 
En mi opinión, sí. Y se la han buscado ellos solitos... no les ha ayudado nadie...
 

*6) ¿En su opinión, ¿Por qué Zapatero ganó las elecciones?*
 
Porque se lo pusieron a huevo... 
 
 
 
----------------------
 
El día siguiente al atentado, tenía previsto y me fui, el fín de semana a Logroño... cuando pasaba por Madrid, no estaba lloviendo.. estaba diluviando... y recuerdo que teníamos mi marido y yo la radio puesta, escuchando lo que decían referente al atentado del día anterior....
Recuerdo que el locutor de la radio en ese momento dijo: En Madrid no llueve... Madrid está llorando ... no se pueden imaginar el nudo que se me hizo en la garganta ... rompí a llorar sólo de oír ese comentario....
 
Alundra.


----------



## Mei

evesham1988la said:
			
		

> (Un pedido por fernando)
> 
> Hola!
> 
> Escribo un ensayo sobre 11M y los impactos sociales y políticos. ¿Puedo preguntarle algunas cuestiones relacionadas con este acontecimiento?
> 
> *1)¿Dónde estaba en la mañana del 11M?*
> 
> *2)¿Cómo se sintió cuando oyó las noticias de 11M? *
> 
> *3)¿Cómo era su vida diaria y en qué cambió?*
> 
> *4)¿Qué opinión les merece la reacción que han tenido los poderes públicos, Gobierno, Comunidades Autónomas, clase pólitica y la propia sociedad española?*
> 
> *5) ¿Hay hoy una visión negativa de los marroquíes en la sociedad y el mundo árabe?*
> 
> *6) ¿En su opinión, ¿Por qué Zapatero ganó las elecciones?*
> 
> Muchas gracias.


 
Aquí tienes un escrito 

Here you have a text where you can see the feelings of all the spanish people in these days:

No hay palabras... 
o sí... 
porqué las palabras están, 
pero cuesta articularlas. 
Se atascan en la garganta, 
te hacen tragar saliva 
mientras los sentimientos se agolpan, 
se amontonan atropelladamente 
y te oprimen el corazón, 
te parten el alma. 
DOLOR, CONSTERNACIÓN, IMPOTENCIA, RABIA, 
todo se mezcla y se diluye en el ambiente. 

Hoy, hasta el cielo está de luto y llora, 
como lloramos todos, 
de tristeza. 
Se han apagado risas y palabras, 
afora un silencio sepulcral que lo inunda todo 
como si, de pronto, en un instante, 
hubiéramos descendido al mismísimo infierno. 

El mundo se ha quedado mudo, 
la gente camina cabizbaja, 
con los ojos empañados y tristes dirige su mirar al suelo, 
con el peso del dolor sobre sus hombros. 
Nadie sabe qué decir, 
la tristeza no entiende de palabras... 

y yo... 
no sé qué hacer ni qué decir... 
y lloro.... 


A Madrid, capital del dolor, un abrazo (12 de marzo de 2004) 


MUCHOS ÁNIMOS, JAVI 


Marga

Mei


----------



## blancalaw

Hola,
I am not Spanish, but an "unitestatamerican".  When I heard of the bombings in Madrid it brought me memories of 911.  I could relate to how the Spanish were feeling.  I don't remember what I was doing, probably watching the news, and the news didn't cause me to change anything in my life.  911 didn't cause me to do anything different either.  I still fly on airplanes.
I can understand why people look down at arabics because it is their race that keeps bombing people, but the sad thing is that many people do not realize that not all arabics are terrorists, only a small mini minute minority. (and not all terrorists are arabics) I feel sorry for the millions of decent arabic people in the world.  That would be like if a handful of Americans went to another country and killed a bunch of people (some would say like Iraq but I will not discuss that), I would feel embarrased to be an American knowing that my peers have hurt so many others.


----------



## perrodelmal

blancalaw said:
			
		

> That would be like if a handful of Americans went to another country and killed a bunch of people (some would say like Iraq but I will not discuss that), I would feel embarrased to be an American *knowing* that my peers have hurt so many others.



*That* is the problem, it seems like you *don't* know... think twice.


----------



## sarah_

*1.-¿Dónde estaba en la mañana del 11M?*

De camino al trabajo. La línea de autobús que utilizaba pasa justo por delante de la estación de Atocha. Esa mañana el autobús estaba tardando. Cuando finalmente apareció sólo me importaba que iba a llegar tarde. Hasta que llegamos a las inmediaciones de la estación, donde ya habia acudido la policia- estaban evacuándola- no me enteré de lo que había pasado.

*2.-¿Cómo se sintió cuando oyó las noticias de 11M? *

Estuve a punto de llorar. Desde el autobús podía ver muchísima gente andando desorientada, todos alejándose de la estación. Recuerdo que me fijé especialmente en un grupo de extranjeras cargadas con sus maletas, mirando un plano. La persona que me informó en un primer momento me dijo que estaban poniendo bombas por todo Madrid, y los sitios que  mencionó estaban todos a nuestro alrededor, así que ni siquiera sabía que dirección tomar para alejarme de lo que estaba pasando.

*3.-¿Cómo era su vida diaria y en qué cambió?*

No, no ha cambiado en nada. A veces -pero, sobre todo, después de Londres-, me fijo en alguien en el metro, o pienso que pasaría si el vagón elegido fuera el mío, pero lo descarto en seguida. Ya no paso por Atocha diariamente, -porque he cambiado de trabajo-, pero cuando lo hago, siempre recuerdo la estación cubierta de velas, flores y mensajes.

*4.-¿Qué opinión les merece la reacción que han tenido los poderes públicos, Gobierno, Comunidades Autónomas, clase pólitica y la propia sociedad española?*

Creo que la sociedad reaccionó magníficamente. Como casi siempre, los héroes anónimos ridiculizan con su ejemplo, a cualquier autoridad política.
Considero complicado, de cualquier modo, lidiar con un asunto de semejante envergadura. La comisión de investigación fue vergonzosa.

*5.- ¿Hay hoy una visión negativa de los marroquíes en la sociedad y el mundo árabe?*

Yo creo que sí, aunque no precisamente motivada por el 11-M. En España hay mucha inmigración marroquí, y desde hace unos años ha crecido el racismo. Los españoles, por desgracia, estamos 'acostumbrados' al terrorismo, pero, al igual que sabemos distinguir a los vascos de los etarras, sabemos que "árabe" no es sinónimo de "terrorista".


*6.- ¿En su opinión, ¿Por qué Zapatero ganó las elecciones?*

Jamás podremos saber si el resultado hubiera sido el mismo sin atentados. Desgraciadamente. El recambio en el liderazgo del PP no parecía el más adecuado y la gente estaba un poco harta de la prepotencia de Aznar y los suyos. Por no hablar de la guerra de Irak, contra la que se había manifestado todo el país. Yo, personalmente, no cambié mi voto. Pero sí me parece que los acontecimientos de aquel fin de semana animaron a votar a mucha gente que en circunstancias normales no hubiese acudido a las urnas, sobre todo a los jóvenes. Pero sólo es una impresión.


Belén


----------



## Viriato

*1)¿Dónde estaba en la mañana del 11M?*

Como casi todos los días, me levanté y me preparé para ir a trabajar. Tal y como hago casi siempre puse la radio y...La Noticia. Ya había ocurrido todo hacía casi una hora y la cifra era de 10 muertos, si no recuerdo mal, en ese momento. Los comentarios del periodista eran espeluznantes sobre las imágenes que estaban dando en tv. Nada más oir la noticia pense que se trataba de otro atentado de ETA, pero cuando empezaron a dar más detalles sobre cómo había ocurrido y la cifra de muertos que aumentaba minuto a minuto, pensé que nunca antes se había vivido en España algo similar y esto era algo distinto.

*2)¿Cómo se sintió cuando oyó las noticias de 11M?*

    Me quedé completamente paralizado. Cuando empecé a comprender la magnitud del atentado llamé inmediatamente a mi familia de Madrid para asegurarme de que todos estaban bien y para preguntar qué pasaba, cómo se estaba viviendo todo allí. Mi trabajo me lleva a visitar a varias personas diariamente y con todos el mismo comentario. A nadie le importaba el problema que tenían en su casa porque en ese momento todas las miradas estaban puestas en Madrid.
 
*3)¿Cómo era su vida diaria y en qué cambió?*
** 
Mi vida diaria no cambió a excepción de las horas de más que pasé delante del tv y la radio escuchando y viendo la noticia.
 
*4)¿Qué opinión les merece la reacción que han tenido los poderes públicos, Gobierno, Comunidades Autónomas, clase pólitica y la propia sociedad española?*
** 
La sociedad española, salvando el estupor del primer momento, fabulosa. Los servicios de emergencia, cuerpos y fuerzas de seguridad del estado, protección civil, bomberos, etc., un buen ejemplo para el resto del mundo de cómo se debe actuar ante una catástrofe de este tipo. El poder político estatal, autonómico y municipal, por la parte que les toca de coordinación de todos los entes antes mencionados, muy bien. El gobierno, entonces del Partido Popular, y todos los políticos de ese partido, sencillamente *vergonzoso y patético*. Mintieron como bellacos, siguen mintiendo y lo seguirán haciendo. La manipulación fue bochornosa, la mentira denigrante, la soberbia infinita y la tomadura de pelo descarada. La sociedad española, ante la manipulación que se estaba realizando de una catástrofe contra casi 200 seres humanos, tuvo que lanzarse a la calle para exigir la verdad antes de ir a votar al día siguiente para las elecciones generales.
 
*5) ¿Hay hoy una visión negativa de los marroquíes en la sociedad y el mundo árabe?*

En mi opinión, posiblemente la misma que antes del atentado o quizá algo más. Pero yo no percibo un cambio sustancial desde el 11 de marzo. Los marroquíes han despertado sentimientos negativos en ciertos grupos de la sociedad (escasos, reaccionarios y muy ruidosos) pero debido al fenómeno de la inmigración y al "conflicto" que se tiene con Marruecos desde tiempo atrás. Creo que en general, no podemos hablar de rechazo al mundo árabe. Sería un error y una injusticia que fuera así.

*6) ¿En su opinión, ¿Por qué Zapatero ganó las elecciones?*
** 
Como dice Laia, y aunque parezca una perogrullada, porque obtuvo más votos que los demás. Este es el hecho objetivo y verdadero. Lo demás son especulaciones.
    Especulemos un poco. 
    No sabemos en qué medida la gestión del gobierno de Aznar sobre el atentado influyó en la decisión de voto de la ciudadanía española. El gobierno Aznar venía cometiendo errores muy graves en su gestión y la soberbia era la nota predominante en su gestión. Posiblemente esto fue la gota que colmó el vaso. Si se produjeron cambios durante esos días creo que fue en la izquierda, en aquellos que iban a votar a otras formaciones de izquierda o, los que descontentos y apáticos con el poder político, pensaron no votar, hacerlo en blanco o abstenerse. Posiblemente el PSOE aglutinó todo ese voto, el suyo fiel y los demás. Cierto es que supo aprovechar muy bien la mentira del gobierno, pero en mi opinión ya llovía sobre mojado.


----------



## evesham1988la

Aprecio todas que contestarle....  un otra cuestion...

¿En tu opinion, qué eran los objetivos de los terroristas?


----------



## ampurdan

I think they aimed to show their strength... If the troops in Iraq were withdrawn as a result of the attacks, all the better. But they couldn't foresee the behaviour of the Government nor the electoral reaction of Spaniards. I think their primary aim was to show their strength and the debility of their enemies.


----------



## R&J

evesham1988la said:
			
		

> Aprecio todas que contestarle.... un otra cuestion...
> 
> ¿En tu opinion, qué eran los objetivos de los terroristas?


 
Pienso que fue una respuesta a la guerra de Irak y a la famosa foto de las Azores.


----------



## belén

Hola Evesham, por PM te comenté que no vivía en Madrid en ese entonces, pero dado que está contestando gente de todos lugares, te contaré también mis sensaciones.
*

1)¿Dónde estaba en la mañana del 11M?
*
En ese entonces vivía en Barcelona, regresaba del gestor y me iba a trabajar. Escuché a diferente  gente en la calle hacer comentarios como "en Atocha..." "sí, muchos muertos" y eso me alertó de que algo grande estaba pasando, por lo que en cuanto llegué al trabajo me puse a mirar por internet. 

*2)¿Cómo se sintió cuando oyó las noticias de 11M? 

*Fue horrible. No tengo palabras. Había pasado por Atocha hacía dos semanas y amo Madrid como si fuera mi casa. Sentí el dolor en carne propia. Además, cada minuto se iban actualizando las cifras de muertos y veías como iba creciendo. Dentro de mi sabía que no era ETA, porque no era para nada su modo normal de operar, pero había tanta confusión en esos momentos que no podía llegar a ninguna conclusión clara. *

**3)¿Cómo era su vida diaria y en qué cambió?

*No cambia, pero te queda para siempre un hueco que no se puede llenar con nada. Al día siguiente fui a la manifestación. En Barcelona también se llenaron las calles, como sabéis. En realidad, había tanta gente que no nos podíamos mover, así que más que una manifestación, fue una concentración (gente parada) Llamaba la atención el silencio y las pancartas diciendo "¿quién ha sido?" y los balcones con las banderas de luto, desde senyeras catalanas a banderas spañolas, ikurriñas (bandera del País Vasco) todas con el crespón negro. *
*
 *4)¿Qué opinión les merece la reacción que han tenido los poderes públicos, Gobierno, Comunidades Autónomas, clase pólitica y la propia sociedad española?
*
La reacción del PP me resultó repugnante.. Fueron días de vergüenza hacia el Gobierno. La sociedad española creo que se portó de un modo admirable, tanto los ciudadanos de Madrid que se volcaron en ayudar a las víctimas como la manera en que se asumió la situación. 

*5) ¿Hay hoy una visión negativa de los marroquíes en la sociedad y el mundo árabe?

*No lo sé decir. Quiero pensar que no.

*6) ¿En su opinión, ¿Por qué Zapatero ganó las elecciones?

*Porque salió mucha gente a votar que normalmente no lo hace y voto al PSOE y les dio los votos necesarios.  

*7) ¿ Cuáles eran los objetivos de los terroristas?

*Creo que ninguno en particular. Matar al mayor número de gente posible, como sucede en todos los actos terroristas. Tal como dice la propia palabra, la idea es sembrar el terror. *
*


----------



## Laia

evesham1988la said:
			
		

> Aprecio todas que contestarle.... un otra cuestion...
> 
> ¿En tu opinion, qué eran los objetivos de los terroristas?


 
No tengo ni idea.
Pero siento que fue por culpa del _bigotes*_ y de la guerra en la que nos metió. Esta foto.


*el bigotes = Aznar


----------



## evesham1988la

Bueno, no tuve una idea sobre el famoso foto con Aznar.


----------

